# Fishing partner wanted



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking for a fishing partner close to my age group 40 - 60s for Galveston Bay and near offshore fishing. Prefer someone that can go during the week when it is less crowded out there. I have a nice 19' Edgewater CC with all the safety gear, 2 GPS units, 1 with down scan. 
I live in League City and launch from under the bridge at the Kemah boardwalk or at the TX City Dike. 

Just split expenses, I wash the boat at home myself. 

Sorry no smoking on the boat. 

Bill


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Send me a P.M. when you are going and I can probably go with you. My name is Steve, live in Bayou Vista and do not smoke. I own a 21' Seapro center console and I am always looking for a fishing partner. I'm available tues, wednesday, and thursday every week. So if you want to go fishing send a message, thanks.


----------



## Charlie B (Dec 24, 2015)

PhotoBill said:


> Looking for a fishing partner close to my age group 40 - 60s for Galveston Bay and near offshore fishing. Prefer someone that can go during the week when it is less crowded out there. I have a nice 19' Edgewater CC with all the safety gear, 2 GPS units, 1 with down scan.
> I live in League City and launch from under the bridge at the Kemah boardwalk or at the TX City Dike.
> 
> Just split expenses, I wash the boat at home myself.
> ...


 Hi steve I'm a bit older ,I'm 66 I live in Humble Tx. I my self looking for a partner. I do not own a boat . I do not smoke .I'm Retired so I can fish most any day. My email [email protected].......... I busted my shoulder 2 weeks ago and no way would I be able to cast for 4 week to ,6 weeks . please keep my email and contact me Thanks for the offer. splitting the expenses is fine with me . I would even go 60/40


----------



## Charlie B (Dec 24, 2015)

PhotoBill said:


> Looking for a fishing partner close to my age group 40 - 60s for Galveston Bay and near offshore fishing. Prefer someone that can go during the week when it is less crowded out there. I have a nice 19' Edgewater CC with all the safety gear, 2 GPS units, 1 with down scan.
> I live in League City and launch from under the bridge at the Kemah boardwalk or at the TX City Dike.
> 
> Just split expenses, I wash the boat at home myself.
> ...


I'm sorry your Bill and not steve


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

PhotoBill said:


> Looking for a fishing partner close to my age group 40 - 60s for Galveston Bay and near offshore fishing. Prefer someone that can go during the week when it is less crowded out there. I have a nice 19' Edgewater CC with all the safety gear, 2 GPS units, 1 with down scan.
> I live in League City and launch from under the bridge at the Kemah boardwalk or at the TX City Dike.
> 
> Just split expenses, I wash the boat at home myself.
> ...


I too live in league city. Prefer fishing middle week. 61 yr. Old seasoned salty. Not a pro. Just experienced. Non smoker or drinker. On time...99% 
832 385 0812 Abel


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang Im only 34...


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

PM me sometime and we'll go. I'm 52, retired and live in South Shore in League City. Headed to Christmas tomorrow. Like to wade and throw arties, lately have been flyfishing for reds a lot. I run a Babycat.


----------



## Dbe4u (Jul 27, 2015)

I am always looking for someone to fish with. I run a blue wave purebay 2000. Over the last ten months I have been very successful on trout. I do not wade. I fish from the boat.


----------

